# LGB Short Shaft and Long Shaft motors



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

If you guys are looking for any motors, I just wanted to let you know that we are very well stocked with these little hearts of our locomotives as well as many other parts and a few small motors as well.


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

AAh! Axel, if only you resided in Australia or I in the US of A! 

Unfortunately I would need to almost double your selling price to land them here in the land of Auz. 

But, if you also have some Mogul driver sets and gears, and a few spoked (even split spoke) metal wheelsets to go with them ..... then I might get tempted as they appear to be extinct in Auz. 

Thanks 
Tim


----------

